# how do you make a sling shot?



## .243wssm

i always wanted to make one but i dont know like what kind of wood to use  and how to make the whole thing  anyone know how?


----------



## Redbow

I think you can find that info on google,,but a good store bought one is fine. I used to have a wrist rocket, that thing would kill someone if you wanted to with it. They aren't very expensive and you can buy steel shot ammo for it.

I made many of them as a kid. Dogwood is good for the wood part of the slingshot but getting good rubber for it to make it shoot is kinda hard. Red rubber inner tubes were great back in the 50's, they lasted a long time but the modern ones are junk! Use a piece of leather for the ammo pouch if you want to really take the time to make one! Big rubber bands can be used for the sling straps. 

good luck...


----------



## JohnK3

Get some surgical tubing for the rubber part.  Theraband makes different strengths for physical therapy, resistance training, etc.  You can pick it up at Sports Authority or a similar store.


----------



## Cleankill47

I use an older syle of sling, with two leather thongs tied to a small leather patch. It's a little more difficult to master, but you can put quite a bit more power behind a stone with one of them. (And it's a lot easier to make a replacement piece for it...)


----------



## Nicodemus

Just find you a good sturdy Y shaped stick, scratch you up some surgical tubin` (innertube rubber don`t work anymore), and use twine to lash the ends of the surgical tubin` to the ends of the Y. Cut the tongue out of an old boot and tie it to the ends of the surgical tubin` with twine. Gather you up some round pebbles, or some cat-eye marbles, and you`re in business.

Oh yea, they`re called a "flip".


----------



## crackerdave

Cleankill47 said:


> I use an older syle of sling, with two leather thongs tied to a small leather patch. It's a little more difficult to master, but you can put quite a bit more power behind a stone with one of them. (And it's a lot easier to make a replacement piece for it...)



I make these,too.You're right on both counts - harder to master AND more powerful! I can imagine how much practice it must have taken to be an effective hunter with one of these slings.
David sure whacked Goliath with one,though.He got a lot of practice running wolves and lions away from his sheep herd.


----------



## Cleankill47

Yep, I can imagine how much fun it must've been giving a wolf a good whack on the head with a nice-sized rock.


----------



## Bill Mc

When I was a kid, we used an old shoe tongue and two pieces of string. Put one end of the string on your middle finder (like a yoyo) and hold the other. 

Release was the hard part. When someone was learning, we'd stand behind a tree and watch.

I could make a quartz rock whine like a ricochet. 

As for flips, I was at the end of the red rubber intertube era. Back then, that was the best for flips. that and a forked branch and some piece of leather.


----------



## .243wssm

where can i get surgical tubing at?


----------



## JohnK3

http://www.google.com/products?q=su...a=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title


----------



## atomicfalcon1

In Haiti, the little ruthless kids take inner tube and cut 1/2" wide X12" lenghts of it.  They cut about six of these.  Then, they take three cuts of leather.  One cut of leather is the ammo pocket.  The other two cuts are for your thumb and pinky on the same hand.  After connecting the rubber strands to the leather pieces (by cutting small holes in the ends of the leather) they then slide the leather loops you have made over the pinky and thumb thus placing the ammo pocket in the middle.  The pocket should hang a bit or this contraption won't shoot far!  After securing the fingers with their leather loops, you open your hand, use you middle finger as a sight or sorts, and then pull back on the ammo pocket!  I watched these kids in a town outside of Port au Prince (Centre de Sante) annihilate chickens dead with one shot to the head from about 30 meters.  Highly effective homemade slingshot.  I have one of there's but customs doesn't know!


----------



## chief1941

Nicodemus said:


> Just find you a good sturdy Y shaped stick, scratch you up some surgical tubin` (innertube rubber don`t work anymore), and use twine to lash the ends of the surgical tubin` to the ends of the Y. Cut the tongue out of an old boot and tie it to the ends of the surgical tubin` with twine. Gather you up some round pebbles, or some cat-eye marbles, and you`re in business.
> 
> Oh yea, they`re called a "flip".



nick you are telling your age if you rember strechy intertubes.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

We used innertubes back in the day.


----------



## backwoodsjoe

THEY ARE "FLIPS" NOT SLINGSHOTS ! 
Here in Northeast Georgia where we have pro's who can knock a squirrels out of the top of a popular tree with a flip and a glass marble, the wood of choice is dogwood........nuting else ! My grandmother would keep a Standard coffee can on the back porch filled with just the right size gravel. The garden was just off the back of the house and if she saw a blackbird or rabbit in that garden, she was deadly with that flip ! I can still hear that gravel whine when it left that flip. She could shoot that flip as a work of art ! She was also right good with a 12 ga. shotgun !


----------



## Bowhunter450

why flip, us northern boys call em sling shots


----------



## Bill Mc

With a flip, you're flipping it.

With a sling, you're slinging it. 

And the old red rubber intertubes are long gone.


----------



## sharpeblades

*243wssm*

Ime making you a slingshot. I should have it ready next week. If you will send me your name and address i will get it to you. I posted some pictures of it. Ime just waitng on some surgical tubing that another woody's member donated.-- Sharpeblades


----------



## T_Fish

Rt, show it to us before you mail it off please


----------



## sharpeblades

*Fancy new slingshot*

Thank you; T Fish for donateing the surgical tubing. I will post some finished pictures as soon as i can get it put together and try it out.Thanks Again


----------



## Branchminnow

Nicodemus said:


> .
> 
> Oh yea, they`re called a "flip".


----------



## sharpeblades

*fancy new sling shot*

Thanks guys; hope it will make the little fellow happy.And grow up and do the same for some other boy or girl


----------

